
Food Bank Hit by Ransomware, Needs Your Charity to Rebuild - ga-vu
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/food-bank-hit-by-ransomware-needs-your-charity-to-rebuild/
======
Hackbraten
> “It is unclear how the hackers were able to get into their network”

> Screenshot reveals people seem to browse the web as C:\users\administrator

I don’t mean to jump to conclusions but lack of good security habits may have
contributed.

> “If a person can type, we have tons of forms that need to be recreated, [in
> both] Word and Excel,” said Christian.

I wonder if they’re aware that Office macros have been a common attack vector
for the last two decades.

If they have to redo all their forms anyway, I’d figure they’d at least
consider using an Office suite that doesn’t support active content.

~~~
CDSlice
> If they have to redo all their forms anyway, I’d figure they’d at least
> consider using an Office suite that doesn’t support active content.

Which office suite doesn't these days? MS Office obviously does, Open
Office/Libre Office does, Google Sheets does (although Google docs doesn't).
There probably isn't even close to as many attacks for these macros as MS
office macros, but they can exist.

What they need to do is invest in learning how to set up off site backups and
basic security principles.

~~~
hjek
> Which office suite doesn't these days?

Gnumeric or EtherCalc?

------
12345675456tyg
As mentioned in another comment, they "have tons of forms that need to be
recreated, [in both] Word and Excel”.

If that's the case, I really hope they choose to use a free and open standard
like OpenDocument, and share the files in PDF.

Vendor lock-in is a real problem, especially for those who are on a lower
income.

